

Check out the pizza-related search spikes on NYE - freejoe76
http://correlate.googlelabs.com/search?e=pizza&t=weekly

======
freejoe76
Also, apparently, the midwest really likes pizza:
[http://correlate.googlelabs.com/search?e=pizza&t=all](http://correlate.googlelabs.com/search?e=pizza&t=all)

